# LWBJF GA. 2013 Tour Layout



## HAWGHUNNA

1- LWB GA. Will resort back to a two man team fomat.
2- LWB GA. Plans to have 2 divisions. A Saturday, and Sunday formatted club, ran by separate directors.
3- LWB GA. Plans to lower entry fees, to $40.00 per boat.
4- LWB GA. Will plan all event schedules, focusing on the lake that are located South of Atlanta.
5- LWB GA. Will hold a LWBJF Georgia Divisional Championship. The top teams from our Saturday & Sunday Circuits, will complete in the Championship, for the Grand Prize of a 48 volt Parsuns Electric Outboard.
6- LWB GA. Membership fees will go into the LWB Jonboat Federation Championship Fund, along with the membership fees from the LWBJF Clubs of Alabama and North Carolina, to provide funding for the 2013 Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation Championship.

Feel free to call me, pm me, or post, any questions or concerns about the Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation.
Thanks,
Terry Lee
678-283-7231 Verizon Wireless


----------



## Jerk

Sounds like a good turn of events.  With everything LWB has to offer, I can't imagine why anyone would not take a sniff at it.  Thanks for all the hard work HH.  We will hope to have 3 divisions here in NC next season, and I hear Alabama is expanding also.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Sounds like a good turn of events.  With everything LWB has to offer, I can't imagine why anyone would not take a sniff at it.  Thanks for all the hard work HH.  We will hope to have 3 divisions here in NC next season, and I hear Alabama is expanding also.



We are gonna put the opportunities out there. We hope to have a North Georgia Club join the Federation, as well.

There is a good chance, that the LWBJF could be at least 8 clubs strong in 2013. Thank you, for your hard work. And, a shout out to Sims, as well.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I am currently building a LWBJF Web Site. In the meanwhile, you can catch up on the Federation News @ ..... http://www.sportsmanliving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?23-Lil-Water-Bassin


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Check out the grand prize Parsun electric outboard at www.jonboatmotors.yolasite.com


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Haber Vision Premium Polarized Sunglasses will be onboard, for the LWB Georgia Championship.


----------



## iTJLee

Good looking layout. Hate to see the 1 mans go, but team events are just as fun. Suprised this hasn't gotten any more replies, best looking club layout in Georgia. These guys will realize one day.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Looking forward to dedicating more time to fish with you guys next season.  Had hoped to hit more of the tourneys this year, since the 1man format suits me, but still planning to join in on a few this season.  Gotta round up a partner for next year.


----------



## slingshot86

once again, Terry , you have outdone yourself ! cant wait !


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks for your interest guys. I have a schedule made up for the 2013 season. Some dates may change, due to conflict with the 2013 BFL schedule. Look for the 2013 LWBJF ga. schedule to hit this thread, this week.


----------



## LIPS

Looks like website is down. You updating points maybe?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

1-12-13 Horton
1-26-13 Griffin Res.
2-16-13 High Falls
3-2-13 J.W Smith
3-16-13 Lucas
3-30-13 Juliette
4-13-13 Horton
4-27-13 Griffin Res.
5-11-13 High Falls
5-25-13 J.W. Smith
6-8-13 Horton
6-22-13 Juliette
7-27-13 High Falls
8-17-13 J.W Smith
9-14-13 Lucas

Some dates may change, once the 2013 BFL schedule is released.


----------



## iTJLee

Good looking schedule. Ready to get after em' next year.


----------



## austingonebassfishin

Looks like a good schedule. Glad to see Varner ain't on there.


----------



## Reminex

Looks good HH!
One thought is Lucas probably wont be open in august.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Daniel Sims (LWBBAMA Director), and my self have began discussions about starting a New West Ga./East Ala. LWB Division for 2013. 

Thoughts as of now, are 3 events on West Georgia Lakes, and 3 events on East Alabama Lakes. The 3 Georgia Lakes will include Lake Meriwether, Lake Horton and Big Lazer creek.

More information will be posted about this new division, as it becomes available.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Looks good HH!
> One thought is Lucas probably wont be open in august.



I changed the Lucas date. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Guys, LWB will have a Sunday tournaments formatted, team circuit joining our Federation for 2013. The schedule and details of the circuit will be posted soon. The lakes will consist of 3 in Western Georgia and 3 in Eastern Alabama. The top 6 from the Sunday circuit will compete for the new Parsun electic outboard, along with the top 6 from LWB Ga.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

QUOTE=HAWGHUNNA;7325460]Guys, LWB will have a Sunday tournaments formatted, team circuit joining our Federation for 2013. The schedule and details of the circuit will be posted soon. The lakes will consist of 3 in Western Georgia and 3 in Eastern Alabama. The top 6 from the Sunday circuit will compete for the new Parsun electic outboard, along with the top 6 from LWB Ga.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm working on getting the Sunday circuit's schedule together. It will be posted soon.

Horton is pitiful. We may have to move a couple of lakes around, on the Saturday circuit.


----------



## LIPS

Rattlin Rogue said:


> QUOTE=HAWGHUNNA;7325460]Guys, LWB will have a Sunday tournaments formatted, team circuit joining our Federation for 2013. The schedule and details of the circuit will be posted soon. The lakes will consist of 3 in Western Georgia and 3 in Eastern Alabama. The top 6 from the Sunday circuit will compete for the new Parsun electic outboard, along with the top 6 from LWB Ga.



[/QUOTE]

Terry, any luck with a sponsor for the motor?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


>



Terry, any luck with a sponsor for the motor?[/QUOTE]

No. I have not even began searching for 2013 club(s), or Federation sponsors yet. I'm about ready to put my nose to the grind stone. The LWB GA./LWB SD (Sunday Division) grand prize is guaranteed, wether we get sponsor help or not.


----------



## LIPS

Cool. Gonna miss the single trail. It was fun.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

http://www.sportsmanliving.com/forum/showthread.php?226-LWB-GABAM-Sunday-Circuit&p=1191#post1191

The above link, will take you to the NEW LWBJF Sunday Division thread, where you can view the 2013 Sunday schedule, made up from  Georgia/Alabama lakes.

The LWB SD Entry fees will be 40 bux per boat.
The LWB SD membership fees will be 30 bux per angler.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

As for the 2013 LWB Georgia Division (Saturday Schedule), our alternate lake, will be Big Lazer Creek.

Note : A WMA Stamp (or one day Ga. fishing license) is required to fish the Big Lazer Creek.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Anybody been by Horton lately?  Are we still on for 1/12?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Horton's ramps are closed. Big Lazer Creek will be our alternate lake. We will post a decision on December30th.


----------



## LIPS

Is there still a 5 day off limits?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

No off limits for practice on the LWB Ga. Division.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The LWB Ga. Entry fees - $40.00 per boat. Big bass pot is $10.00 per boat (optional).

The LWB Ga. Membership fee - $30.00 per angler.


----------



## Shane B.

Big Lazer is a good alternate HH ! That place has made an awesome comeback over the last few years!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

That's what I'm hear'n. However ..

I went by Horton this evening. The water level looks to be higher than when the Cold Water Bass club launched there, a couple of months ago. But, the ramps are still marked, as being closed. We are gonna try to find out on Monday, if we will be allowed to launch, AT OWN RISK.

I will post on Monday, which lake we will fish, for our 2013 opener  on January12th.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Come on Horton.  Someone run hose to the lake.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

It's normally a "Fish at your own risk" deal, but the "Ramps Closed" sign at the pay station makes me wonder. Sure am hoping we can fish it!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I just spoke with the Fayette County Marshall's Office, and we are clear to launch (at own risk) on January 12th, for the LWB Ga. Season opener.

So, Lake Horton it is. Hope everyone can make it out, and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

sweeeeet!


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Happy New Year!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Never mind fishing horton.

I talked to a friend, who said he was denied ramp access, by the marshall's office. So, i called them back, and they said no one would be allowed to use the ramps, while they are closed.

Sorry guys.

We will be at big lazer creek, on january 12th. Make sure you get a wma stamp, or one day georgia fishing license.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Like us, on Facebook  .....

http://m.facebook.com/#!/LilWaterBassinGeorgia?ref=m_notif&notif_t=story_reshare&__user=0


----------

